# I could use a few crits.... ^^;



## Acisej (May 19, 2008)

Hi! I'm working on a selection of prints for the upcoming El Paso Anime Con, and I need a bit of help on one.
Here it is: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1312929/

"I like the concept, love the hands, not too sure about anything else. What other accessories can I add as well? I want a busy picture. n_n
Btw, the hand on the bottom will be holding a Tarot card, not sure which one yet though. =3"

So essentially, any red-lines, additions you can think of, or what card he should be holding. Anything helps!

Ah, the front arm is in the foreground, so that's why it's bigger; the back arm is behind the body.

Thanks in advance. <33


----------



## Acisej (May 21, 2008)

No help? D:


----------



## jcfynx (May 26, 2008)

As far as accessories go, "finger armor" seems popular with the magic-people crowd these days. I have always found Druidic symbols to be attractive as necklaces and rings as well.


----------



## Acisej (May 31, 2008)

Ah I see. x3 Thanks a lot!~<3


----------

